# Out Of These Two Divers...



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Of course, I know how almost impossible it is, for other people to advise on something like watch collecting, which is purely personal. But I was just interested - out of these two divers, which would you, personally choose? I think "Neither" is an answer best given, by avoiding the post... I mean - if you HAD to choose one, as a nice little retro beater. At this moment in time and, in the abscence of any kind of watch winding equipment, I have decided to avoid automatics, for the time being. I have one auto, which lives and winds on my wrist most of the time.

Lucerne manual wind diver, circa: 1960's

Or

Zeon stainless steel quartz diver, circa: 1980

Other watches which interest me, fall between 1939 and '45, (wartime years) and are much easier to decide upon.

Silly thread. Just a bit of fun. Not too bothered about the outcome of these auctions, but still looking for another inexpensive diver, between 1960 and 1980. Why? I have no idea...

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Of the 2 I like the Lucerne the most.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

both!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Would also go with the Lucerne









However if that fell through, would be happy to snap up the Zeon


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'd be happy with either one.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Lucerne for me, the Zeon is perhaps better looking but it's quartz and, for me, that goes against it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Lucerne


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I totally agree. These watches cannot be compared. A one is quartz when the other not.

So for me LUCERNE.

Bertrand



JTW said:


> Lucerne for me, the Zeon is perhaps better looking but it's quartz and, for me, that goes against it.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> I totally agree. These watches cannot be compared. A one is quartz when the other not.
> 
> So for me LUCERNE.
> 
> ...


For the above reasons - Lucerne.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Zeon would be a nice enough beater, but it hasn't got a real heart that beats, has it now?









So it would be the Lucerne - but it's a tad on the small side at 32 mm - Oh wwwhat the hair-oil- get them both


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

The Zeon has now gone as far as I'm willing to pay... The Lucerne is still, as yet, unchallenged. Funny, my gut instinct was always with the 'Lucy' because of it's beating heart...

I won the Burlington non-runner, which will sit for a while, while I ponder the next move...

But now I'm looking at a genuine, but used, CWC G10, which we're sparring for in 50p increments, currently at Â£12. I wish I knew the going rate for a used '88 G10. It must be Â£25-Â£35. Am I right?

After pondering the Lucerne - I tend to think: if 50m is splash proof, then it's not really a diver, is it? Lucerne are still going. I think they were budget fashion watches of their day. Very nice - especially the LED digitals. From what I can tell, they seem to have merged with Accutron. Just a hunch... I could be wrong...

Now the question is:

Buy the Lucerne, or hit the CWC with a Â£20 quid bid?

The Burlington is all mine, to have cleaned and fettled now. I've lost the Smiths' Empire. What a shame.

Cheers for all of your responses!

Doc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Its all a case of which strategy you personally use on ebay.

I decide what my limit is and then whack the bid in when there are about 10 seconds to go, hopefully this will stop anyone else from seeing that they've been outbid and deciding to raise their limit. Certainly you risk losing the watch by not having enough time to bid again if there is a higher bid than yours lurking, but it does stop you getting auction fever.

If you show your hand too early you give people time to think about whether they really want the watch or not - my attitude is that they'll always be another one come along if I miss out on that one.

In saying that - I've never bought a watch from ebay (I'm a newbie as far as watches go), but my strategy has served me well on numerous other items.

In summary, I'd whack a 20 quid bid in the last few seconds and let fate decide if I get it or not. At least I then get the satisfaction that if I don't get it, I've at least made the other bugger pay more - serves em right for daring to bid against me









Good luck

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JTW said:


> Lucerne for me, the Zeon is perhaps better looking but it's quartz and, for me, that goes against it.


Seems to be a common feeling. The Zeon's bracelet looks interesting though


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Aye, Catflem. The missus and I have been debating the best Ebombing strategy - mine being that putting the limit of what you're willing to pay as your max. bid in early, to de-moralise the opposition / Her's being the 'last minute, stealth method' you've just described. I'm going with hers and your suggestion this time.

One thing I've found that is still fun, whether you win or lose, is bidding on watches. I don't get attached to them, but still enjoy the chase, whatever the outcome. Bidding for essentials, isn't much fun.

Doc.


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

I like them both!


----------

